# Bootloader question



## Djdarke (Jul 29, 2011)

With HTC's recent update about unlocking their bootloaders with a web based tool, can somene explain how this is different than the S-off that we already have? The Thunderbolt is my first HTC phone, coming from Motorola phones, so I'm a little unfamiliar with their bootloaders. Thanks.


----------



## yisroelg1 (Jul 13, 2011)

First of all it is not available yet so it is not an option for now. Secondly I believe it will do the same thing, though if you do it through them you will be signing off your warranty for good since they will have the devices unique identifier, so unrooting won't help anymore


----------



## Djdarke (Jul 29, 2011)

yisroelg1 said:


> First of all it is not available yet so it is not an option for now. Secondly I believe it will do the same thing, though if you do it through them you will be signing off your warranty for good since they will have the devices unique identifier, so unrooting won't help anymore


Thanks!


----------

